# Question's



## service_guy (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi All.

I am looking into full range speakers as an option for me to build.
What I like about the concept is, no crossover to fuss with and tweak, driver placement issues on the baffle, and all the other bother with a 2 way or three way system.
I am no stranger to building speakers (did a house brand back when I worked at an audio store) so box construction and driver fitting is a no brainer for me.

My question is:
What kind of output levels can be expected with these drivers (Alpair 7, ALPAIR10FR and ALPAIR12)?

My listening room is 15x19x8 (carpet on the floor) partly open to the rest of the house.

Low bass and subwoofer duty is well looked after (see my other threads)
I am only in need of 100 hz and up, so either and active crossover or good passive to the Mark Audio's.

I don't want to kill the little full range'ers (with the Parasound HCA-3500) trying to get good listening levels (I know that is subjective, but levels that makes carrying on a normal conversation difficult) in a room the size I have.

The reason I am heading this way is my Golden Tube audio SE-85 (piece of from the factory) is going to be back in a bit from a total re-design (so it will stay working for more than a couple of days at at time) and would like to make use of it.

So if anyone can help me out, I will pick drivers and be on my way.
Thanks in advance.
Dave.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

I had no problem finding rated sensitivities for these drivers, 84-89dB/W @ 1m. Seems the largest and most sensitive would be the best fit given your SPL needs, although that will cost you some in dispersion.
Have fun,
Frank


----------



## hayvansurat (Feb 23, 2010)

no problem get it !


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Jordan drivers are the only Full-rangers I'd suggest.


----------

